# Demand Calculations Sample Video



## Zach Stone P.E. (Dec 21, 2017)

Anyone studying over the upcoming Holiday week?  We are just less than 4 months away for April 2018 PE exam! 

I've had a lot of inquiries lately on Demand Calculations so I went ahead and made one of the videos from our online review course available for free on our youtube channel. 

This particular video discusses calculating the total monthly bill for a large electrical customer based on tiered demand and energy charges. It also discusses maximum demand vs billing demand and how power factor can lead to an increase in electrical cost. The video can be watched below.

Enjoy the free video, I hope it greatly helps anyone looking for some additional material for Demand Calculations. 



As always, if you have any questions, let me know! I'm always happy to help.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Dec 31, 2017)

Just wanted to let everyone know we made a minor edit in the video and just updated it with the newer version. 

Don't forget you can always increase the playback speed up to 2x by clicking on the settings gear icon in the bottom right corner of the video, then going to speed  (I find this really helps in getting through technical videos quicker once you adjust to the increase in voice pitch). 

Happy new year to all!


----------

